# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Συμβουλές για Gouldian σε "αρχάριο"!

## tikihut

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Σκέφτομαι με τον άντρα μου εδώ και λίγους μήνες να αποκτήσουμε ένα ζευγάρι Gouldian. Δεν είχαμε ξανά πτηνό μέσα στο σπίτι (εκτός από ένα παπαγαλάκι που είχα μικρή) οπότε τώρα είμαστε στην περίοδο μελέτης του είδους. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αρχικά για τις διαστάσεις του κλουβιού. Διάβασα ότι πρέπει να είναι περίπου 50 εκατοστά το ύψος για να έχουν χώρο να πετάνε. Για ένα ζευγάρι είναι οκ αυτό το μέγεθος?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα Άννα και καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας! 

Τα γκούλντιαν, όπως και τα περισσότερα πουλάκια, δεν χρειάζονται τόσο το ύψος για να πετούν αλλά το μήκος. Το ελάχιστο για εμένα είναι μια ζευγαρώστρα 60άρα (60εκατοστά μήκος δηλαδή), ή ακόμα καλύτερα μια 76άρα! 

Τώρα, τα γκούλντιαν είναι λίγο "ζόρικα" πουλάκια, αλλά εφόσον ξεκινάτε σωστά και κάνετε πρώτα τη μελέτη και έπειτα βάζετε τα πουλάκια στη ζωή σας, είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα τα πάτε μια χαρά! 

Ξεκινήστε να διαβάζετε αυτά τα άρθρα που σας παραθέτω  και ότι χρειαστείτε είμαστε εδώ για να βοηθήσουμε! 

*Διατροφικές ανάγκες των παραδείσιων πτηνών*


*Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας* (σε αυτό το άρθρο υπάρχουν και links άλλων άρθρων που θα σου φανούν χρήσιμα, οπότε διάβασε και αυτά, μην στα παραθέτω και εδώ  :winky:  )


*Gouldian Finches*


*Μίγματα Σπόρων για Εξωτικά - Παραδείσια*

νομίζω τα αρχικά που πρέπει να διαβάσεις είναι αυτά, στην πορεία συζητάμε ότι θέλεις και έχεις απορία! 

Αυτό που θέλεις είναι ένα ευρύχωρο κλουβί (πιο μακρύ από ότι ψηλό), καλή διατροφή (μείγμα σπόρων/ λαχανικά/ αυγό- αυγοτροφή), ξύλινες ή ακόμα καλύτερα πλαστικές πατήθρες και σωστή, επιμελής καθαριότητα!

----------


## tikihut

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! Η ζευγαρώστρα είναι διαφορετική από το κανονικό κλουβί? Είναι χωρισμένο στα δύο ας πούμε ή να κοιτάω απλώς για ένα κλουβί με μήκος 60 εκατοστά και άνω?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μπορείς είτε να κοιτάξεις για ένα κλουβί 60 εκατοστών +, είτε να πάρεις μια ζευγαρώστρα. Οι ζευγαρώστρες απλά έχουν και χώρισμα στη μέση το οποίο μπορείς να αφαιρέσεις και να γίνει ένα ενιαίο κλουβί. Γενικά όταν έχεις δύο πουλάκια, προτείνω τις ζευγαρώστρες γιατί σου δίνουν τη δυνατότητα να τα χωρίσεις αν παραστεί ανάγκη. 

Εγώ που έχω ζευγαράκι zebra finches, με τη ζευγαρώστρα το έχω πολύ εύκολο να τα χωρίσω αν χρειαστεί (και έχει τύχει να χρειαστεί για διάφορους λόγους κάθε φορά), και τα πουλάκια μένουν ακόμα στον ίδιο χώρο ουσιαστικά οπότε δεν στρεσσάρονται γιατί μπορούν να δουν το ένα το άλλο και να είναι κοντά!

Εδώ είναι το κλουβί που έχω αυτή τη στιγμή 

*Καινούργιο κλουβί!!!*και εδώ είναι με καινούργια ξύλα που είχα βάλει (είναι φυσικά κλαδιά από λεμονιά)

*Ανακαίνιση κλουβιού zebra finch*σου δίνω ιδέες για το πως μπορείς να φτιάξεις το κλουβί αλλά και για το τι ψάχνεις στο περίπου  :winky:

----------


## tikihut

Υπέροχα, σε ευχαριστώ! Ξέρω τί να ψάχνω τώρα! Αν δεν είχα ρωτήσει προφανώς θα αγόραζα λάθος κλουβί! Να είσαι καλά!  :Happy: 

υ.γ. Τα πουλάκια σου φαίνεται να περνάνε τέλεια!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όλοι έχουμε κάνει λάθη, και εγώ στην αρχή έκανα αλλά με τη βοήθεια του φόρουμ και τη θέληση για βελτίωση,  διορθώθηκαν όλα! 

Χαίρομαι που έκανες το βήμα να αποκτήσεις πουλάκια σωστά και πρώτα φροντίζεις να ενημερωθείς! 




> υ.γ. Τα πουλάκια σου φαίνεται να περνάνε τέλεια!!!


Α σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια, κάνω ότι περισσότερο μπορώ για να είναι χαρούμενα!  :Big Grin:

----------

